# Sandy Point State Park..is fishing good here?



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

has anyone fished at sandy point? is it a good place to fish?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

no, it stinks. dont ever go there.....pause....not 

eugene


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

do a search on "SPSP" and you will see some data points on how good it's there.

Desparado's posts, BTW, usually has some great pics too so look for those.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

EugeneChoe said:


> no, it stinks. dont ever go there.....pause....not
> 
> eugene


Way to be nice to a new member  Wheres my cooler


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

EugeneChoe said:


> no, it stinks. dont ever go there.....pause....not
> 
> eugene


uh yeah, it stinks cuz he never catch anything there..though he sez he does..uhm!!! 

SPSP does have its moments, it can be good and crowded. Especially during trophy season :fishing: 

If you fish a lot at MD state parks, I recommend getting the annual park pass for $75. I will get you into any MD state park with up to 8 or 10 people in your vehicle (it beats the heck of paying $5 a person).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

pending a PM with your picture, I'll meet you there and show you the ropes  

Just kidding. It is great in the early spring and, while as good as anywhere else, nothing great in the summer. The whole area is nothing but tiny fish in the summer. Spring and fall are best.

Sandy Point is probably the most commonly fished stretch of sand on the bay in Maryland. Go fish there in Late March with bloodworms and report back. I'm sure you will be hooked.:fishing:


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

1obxnut said:


> If you fish a lot at MD state parks, I recommend getting the annual park pass for $75. I will get you into any MD state park with up to 8 or 10 people in your vehicle (it beats the heck of paying $5 a person).


holy crap chris 8-10 people in one car...the heck are you driving? well you are philipino (half spanish) right? cuz that would make sense. a couple here a handful in the back and a few in the trunk...

oh yeah, theres an awesome cooler decomposing in my locker.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Dude, I've had almost the entire asian community in my suburban one time or another! LOL
or 
They'll load all the crap in my truck and they take my pass and hop in my friends minivan (and I pay the $5).


----------



## reelpinoy (Apr 19, 2007)

EugeneChoe said:


> holy crap chris 8-10 people in one car...the heck are you driving? well you are philipino (half spanish) right? cuz that would make sense. a couple here a handful in the back and a few in the trunk...



Filipinos... just Filipinos not half spanish not half chinese... just Filipinos bra!

We dont fill hondas to the limit like you say..just makes a little sense for people who dont want to dish 5$ per person everytime you go to a state park...


----------



## reelpinoy (Apr 19, 2007)

1obxnut said:


> uh yeah, it stinks cuz he never catch anything there..though he sez he does..uhm!!!
> 
> .


Bra!.. this guy was bangin them back on the Spring Run. 

Check his posts.

SPSP has been good this year.. well to me at least.

Check out Desperado's post...The pics says it pretty well... Nice pics btw!:fishing:


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha i hate you chris...pause...not! btw what are you doin tomorrow?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm helping my parents paint the house..

I was suppose to take her to Hampton roads area to visit my aunt/uncle to see their restaurants and swing on down to the OBX for some beach fishin' for pompano/whiting since she's never been there. BUT the latest snafu on ORV beach closure put an end to that idea . Now we'll prolly just hit PLO friday night into saturday

Where U headin'?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

reelpinoy said:


> Filipinos... just Filipinos not half spanish not half chinese... just Filipinos bra!
> 
> We dont fill hondas to the limit like you say..just makes a little sense for people who dont want to dish 5$ per person everytime you go to a state park...


But I bet you can fit all the filipinos in MD in a jeepney   That is what we need a jeepney full of fishermen to go to SPSp !!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Real 'Flips' drive Nissan Titans,,,to compensate their .........love to drive big trucks


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

MDgirl said:


> has anyone fished at sandy point? is it a good place to fish?


well, after the closure of OBX, sandy point is Da Point.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

just joking, don't get too upset.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

OBX is not closed, there are peeps out there on the beaches with their vehicles..I'm on my way as soon as we finish painting da house. 

Anyone else need a rod picked up? FnC, FB, EC?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

1obxnut said:


> OBX is not closed, there are peeps out there on the beaches with their vehicles..I'm on my way as soon as we finish painting da house.
> 
> Anyone else need a rod picked up? FnC, FB, EC?


Common man, I thought we be cool  Okay, so here it is:

1. 20lb. Sufix Braid Yellow (big spool)
2. Gulp (all of em')
3. (5) LDXs

That's be good for now


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

it would be nice to get my hands on one of the RDT ldx'x.... I wonder if they still have them..




fingersandclaws said:


> Common man, I thought we be cool  Okay, so here it is:
> 
> 1. 20lb. Sufix Braid Yellow (big spool)
> 2. Gulp (all of em')
> ...


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Real 'Flips' drive Nissan Titans,,,to compensate their .........love to drive big trucks


What is this suppose to mean?  I am filipino and my hubby drives a nissan titan...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Real Anglers drive AMERICAN MUSCLE (TRUCKS)...lol



MDgirl said:


> What is this suppose to mean?  I am filipino and my hubby drives a nissan titan...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

it means al drives a titan and has to compensate for his....love for driving big trucks.... btw how do you see over the steering wheel al.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

EC, you should'nt tease these guys about their height!! LOL I saw yu at bass pro recently,and all I could think of is ...EC is tall for an asian!! lol




EugeneChoe said:


> it means al drives a titan and has to compensate for his....love for driving big trucks.... btw how do you see over the steering wheel al.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> EC, you should'nt tease these guys about their height!! LOL I saw yu at bass pro recently,and all I could think of is ...EC is tall for an asian!! lol


Um. And you are SH_RT for an _FR_C_N _M_R_C_N. Would you like to buy a vowel?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Short Afro Morocan? I don't get it?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm korean.... !!!! you guys didn't know..:--|


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Fresh Bunker? is this the Tall Korean guy (almost as tall as EC) I met lest year?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I never met anyone from West Korea before.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> it would be nice to get my hands on one of the RDT ldx'x.... I wonder if they still have them..


PM me your cell phone#, when I get there, I'll call you: $107 (tax included on the spinners -provided you plan on striping the guides off, last time I had to check on them as most were chiped "fiji*" guides.

*notice I said fiji and not fuji!

FnC: Are you serious?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

1obxnut said:


> PM me your cell phone#, when I get there, I'll call you: $107 (tax included on the spinners -provided you plan on striping the guides off, last time I had to check on them as most were chiped "fiji*" guides.
> 
> *notice I said fiji and not fuji!
> 
> FnC: Are you serious?



Naw man!!!! I'm just playin' playa  I really appreciate you always lookin' out though. When we gonna wet a line together?


----------

